# New Man in Green



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2013)

Members - 


We have decided to add Regular to the Moderating Team here at Steroid Insight.  Please make him feel welcome. I think you'll all enjoy his input and demeanor around here.

PoB


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 3, 2013)

Very good Regs is a good bro congrats regs


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 3, 2013)

welcome,,,,,,,,,


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats Reg!!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats!.........


----------



## g0re (Mar 3, 2013)

good job brotha!


----------



## amore169 (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome regs.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 4, 2013)

*...... I TOLD YOU ...... *

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Jada (Mar 4, 2013)

congrats=D>


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> *...... I TOLD YOU ...... *
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



Do I let him take credit or do I tell him that we knew before he told us??? :-?

We know him from Meso where we have a little fun.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 4, 2013)

Regs a good dude, knowledgable..you can tell by his posts....and of course every vet has good things to say about him.......congrats


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do I let him take credit or do I tell him that we knew before he told us??? :-?
> 
> We know him from Meso where we have a little fun.




I brought him here brother... look it up. And beating up on WP/AP on meso is nothing new. 
I also helped him make VIP on AB. He is top notch and deserves this promotion. 
I couldn't care less who get's the credit. 

He is a HUGE asset and his technological skills are something Mugzy should employ to the max IMO.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats regular...a solid bro who is no joke!!!   Everyone better be on their toes around here from now on..lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats brother


----------



## 69nites (Mar 4, 2013)

Good choice stand up brother.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 4, 2013)

congratulations


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2013)

A man of few words... You can say something Regular lol

Such as

"Shut up POB is was 63Vette that invited me here"


----------



## regular (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome to the staff everyone. 



PillarofBalance said:


> A man of few words... You can say something Regular lol



POB sent me a PM at meso. We chatted a bit and he invited me to SI. From memory it was after I posted about RBB in the steroidsfax thread. Vette and I are buddies and when he saw me register he pushed me to stick around and participate here. He took me under his wing early on and had confidence in me when no one else did. He also thoroughly interrogated me. 







I'm glad it all worked out in the end. Thanks for having me guys.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats regular!


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> "Shut up POB is was 63Vette that invited me here"



Looks like a tie .... BRAT!!!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats Regular!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 4, 2013)

congrats Regular......never met you but im sure you will be a good mod for sure


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2013)

nice work man


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats Regular=D>


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey, if all these good bros have so many good things to say about you, then you're a great choice in my book. 

Congrats.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats Regular, Great addition!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 6, 2013)

I have no idea who the fuck regular is but as long as he doesnt ban me for being a total asshat hes cool

Congrats!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey regular, good job, glad your a MOD


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 7, 2013)

congrats my man!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 7, 2013)

Cheers, Regular!


----------

